# Hey from Houston, TX



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Hooknbullet2 (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome from the middle Texas coast,


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Sabine024 said:


> Hey everyone. I’ve been reading posts on the forum for a while but just decided to join when I upgraded from a Solo Skiff to a Sabine Micro. If you fish the Texas upper coast and want to do a meet up feel free to send me a message.


Welcome, great “upgrade”!


----------



## Sabine024 (7 mo ago)

The Fin said:


> Welcome, great “upgrade”!


Thanks and yes it’s quite an upgrade.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Welcome! Live in Houston and fish POC and south. Grew up in Beaumont and used to fish there. Nice upgrade! Enjoy!


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome from SE Louisiana


----------



## TacoMeatFly&Guide (11 mo ago)

nice to have you


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome …


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Fishing123455Y (Jan 7, 2022)

Welcome from arroyo city


----------



## SevereClear (12 mo ago)

Welcome! I’m in Houston and fish Freeport and Galveston. Want to get down to POC at some point too.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Welcome, I had a guy this week around Cape San Blas follow me 10 miles until I turned into a gas station just to look at my Sabine as he was pondering a Sabine based on reputation but yet to see one in person. You will love it.

let me know if you desire to fish Sabine NWR area , your micro would be perfect for that area. I live in Fort Polk area of LA.


----------



## Sabine024 (7 mo ago)

Dawhoo said:


> Welcome, I had a guy this week around Cape San Blas follow me 10 miles until I turned into a gas station just to look at my Sabine as he was pondering a Sabine based on reputation but yet to see one in person. You will love it.
> 
> let me know if you desire to fish Sabine NWR area , your micro would be perfect for that area. I live in Fort Polk area of LA.


I have some family near Sabine lake but have never had the opportunity to fish Sabine NWR. Looks like a great place to explore (or possibly get lost) so it would be great to meet up with someone who is familiar with the area.


----------



## EFraz (Oct 18, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Mikem1981 (Feb 2, 2018)

Welcome from Lake Sam Rayburn! Prior to my move to Big Sam, lived near Sabine Lake and fished that area a bunch.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

'Bout time you signed up and posted. Good seeing you on here amigo.


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

Welcome from Floridas' east coast. Nice boat


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome, What's your name? I'm Rob, fish west Galveston bay


----------



## Sabine024 (7 mo ago)

scissorhands said:


> Welcome, What's your name? I'm Rob, fish west Galveston bay


Hey Rob, my name is Logan and I’ve been fishing west Galveston bay the last few years but have a lot more to explore. Looking forward to expanding the areas I fish.


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

I am Galveston East & West Bay and South. I was thinks about selling my Shadowcast 16 and putting deposit on a Sabine. I would like to here how you fish the Micro and how my people you fish
I assume 2 is perfect , can do 3 or is it to small like my Shadowcast - 3 is too many 
i like the small/Mircro due to I can handle it, I not a young Buck like you guys
I also heard the Micro is not tippy and you can walk the guns with no issues True or false?
Let me here from you!!


----------



## Sabine024 (7 mo ago)

Mardar1 said:


> I am Galveston East & West Bay and South. I was thinks about selling my Shadowcast 16 and putting deposit on a Sabine. I would like to here how you fish the Micro and how my people you fish
> I assume 2 is perfect , can do 3 or is it to small like my Shadowcast - 3 is too many
> i like the small/Mircro due to I can handle it, I not a young Buck like you guys
> I also heard the Micro is not tippy and you can walk the guns with no issues True or false?
> Let me here from you!!


I’ll have to report back once I’ve spend more time on the water but I anticipate fishing a combination of solo and some with a second person. The only time I could see fishing with more than two people would be if the third is my 5 year old son.


----------



## SevereClear (12 mo ago)

Mardar1 said:


> I am Galveston East & West Bay and South. I was thinks about selling my Shadowcast 16 and putting deposit on a Sabine. I would like to here how you fish the Micro and how my people you fish
> I assume 2 is perfect , can do 3 or is it to small like my Shadowcast - 3 is too many
> i like the small/Mircro due to I can handle it, I not a young Buck like you guys
> I also heard the Micro is not tippy and you can walk the guns with no issues True or false?
> Let me here from you!!


I've got a Versatile but considered a Micro as well. Don't think the Micro is rated for more than two people, but you should call Brian at Sabine and just ask him. He's a super guy and would answer all your questions. Can't recommend him and his boats enough.


----------



## Sabine024 (7 mo ago)

SevereClear said:


> I've got a Versatile but considered a Micro as well. Don't think the Micro is rated for more than two people, but you should call Brian at Sabine and just ask him. He's a super guy and would answer all your questions. Can't recommend him and his boats enough.


The micro is technically rated for 3 people but the weight limit of 395 lbs will quickly tell you that 2 is more realistic. I agree with contacting Brian as he is the subject matter expert.


----------



## SevereClear (12 mo ago)

Sabine024 said:


> The micro is technically rated for 3 people but the weight limit of 395 lbs will quickly tell you that 2 is more realistic. I agree with contacting Brian as he is the subject matter expert.


Yep that’s right. Was going off the top of my head, which is always dangerous. I would have ended up with a Micro but my wife wanted the bigger footprint. Love those boats.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

With a growing customer list …we the Sabine delegation are now in position to form our own band of tribalism , you know Hell’s Bay-esque just more blue collar like and better ability to grip a tackle box.


----------



## Sabine024 (7 mo ago)

Dawhoo said:


> With a growing customer list …we the Sabine delegation are now in position to form our own band of tribalism , you know Hell’s Bay-esque just more blue collar like and better ability to grip a tackle box.





Dawhoo said:


> With a growing customer list …we the Sabine delegation are now in position to form our own band of tribalism , you know Hell’s Bay-esque just more blue collar like and better ability to grip a tackle box.


I think you might be onto something with that idea but if it goes south it will be associated with my introductory thread forever, haha.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Welcome from Missouri City


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. From a distance, those Sabines look very sweet (haven't seen one yet in person).


----------



## Sabine024 (7 mo ago)

Zika said:


> Welcome aboard. From a distance, those Sabines look very sweet (haven't seen one yet in person).


Thanks Zika. Where are you located?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Florida Panhandle. The Sabine would have been perfect for my old stomping grounds in the Big Bend though. Lots of limestone rocks the size of Volkswagens there.


----------



## 024H6 (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome amigo! Nice skiff (and username)


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

A boat just like the one in the photo went by me last Sunday on Drum Bay (at a respectful distance), what are the odds it’s the same boat? Anyway, enjoy the new ride!


----------



## Sabine024 (7 mo ago)

karstopo said:


> A boat just like the one in the photo went by me last Sunday on Drum Bay (at a respectful distance), what are the odds it’s the same boat? Anyway, enjoy the new ride!


I wasn’t able to hit the water this past weekend so I can’t take credit for this one but always glad to hear someone didn’t burn over your line going by.


----------



## SevereClear (12 mo ago)

I was out Sunday in a similarly colored side console versatile and ran through drum bay so that may well have been me. I always run drum bay right through the old intracoastal so hopefully that’s out of everyone’s way!

The folks wading rattlesnake point miles away from their boat weren’t happy with me when I turned north at Christmas but honestly I didn’t even see them until I was between them and the shoreline (and no I was not very close to the shoreline).


----------

